# Please update audio/sphinx3 to audio/sphinx4



## goshanecr (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi friends!

There is a outdated version of speech recognition system in ports tree, maybe someone update it to actual version?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

Ports are a community effort. Create a PR for it and, preferably, supply patches:

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Ports are a community effort. Create a PR for it and, preferably, supply patches:
> 
> FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


I try several times to port some softwares with that Porter's Handbook, but have failed in that. Too much questions without answers when I try to do that. Or deal in my hands


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

That's what we're here for 

Post what you have and the problems you're running into. I'm sure someone will try to help out if you show a little effort from your side


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, here is the official GH repository to start playing: I can say that it is a lot of work 

https://github.com/cmusphinx/


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, I try to do something with that software. 
I'm go to "Slow porting" section, and stops after reading description of _fetch_ target. I have a question:

Is it possible in FreeBSD ports infrastructure grab sources from git repository in _fetch_ target?
I mean not download archive, but exactly clone repository. As I remember, gentoo portage system has that ability.
That will useful for porting _-current_ versions of software.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 19, 2016)

goshanecr said:


> Is it possible in FreeBSD ports infrastructure grab sources from git repository in _fetch_ target?
> I mean not download archive, but exactly clone repository.


Not in general no. Since it's on GitHub you can use USE_GITHUB=yes and GH_TAGNAME=<commit hash> instead of using MASTER_SITES etc. to directly fetch a specific commit. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...html#makefile-master_sites-github-description.


----------



## kpa (Oct 19, 2016)

The ports infrastructure is based on the assumption that the distfiles are invariable and the distfiles are checked with SHA256 cryptographic hash sums for this reason. If the ports tree is not updated every port should produce the same results when built over and over again even if the distfiles have to be re-fetched at some point. Depending on a git repository head would break this assumption and that's why you must specify a tag/commit with USE_GITHUB.


----------

